# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  QElectroTech

## vampiris

http://qelectrotech.org/download.html

*QElectroTech is a free software to create electric diagrams.*

Νομίζω ότι η παραπάνω φράση τα λέει όλα! Δωρεάν πρόγραμμα για αυτούς που βαριούνται να σχεδιάζουν τα μονογραμμικά σχέδια για την Υ.Δ.Ε του ηλεκτρολόγου εγκαταστάτη στο χέρι... Με την δημιουργία αρκετών συμβόλων μπορούν να σχεδιαστούν και πολυγραμμικά σχέδια, όμοια με αυτά των Eplan, Caddy Electrical, κ.λπ..

Η τελευταία έκδοση (0.3a version) είναι πιο βελτιωμένη, πιο γρήγορη και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες, από αυτές του παρελθόντος!

Τα αρνητικά είναι πολλά, αλλά με λίγη καλή θέληση μπορείτε να μείνετε μόνο στα θετικά = Δωρεάν...

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία φαίνεται μια προσπάθεια απεικόνισης ενός μονογραμμικού σχεδίου (ο Θεός να το κάνει), με μονογραμμικά σύμβολα που δημιούργησα μόνος μου! Όπως βλέπετε είναι _(προσπάθεια)_ πιστή_(ς)_ αντιγραφή_(ς)_ γνωστών λογισμικών της αγοράς. Με ένα δωρεάν πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας pdf αρχείων και με ένα δωρεάν cad πρόγραμμα μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε και τα υπόλοιπα έγγραφα της Υ.Δ.Ε....

4f4c2f960a6049089a46a11.png

Δυστυχώς τα σύμβολα των Γάλλων, μονογραμμικά και πολυγραμμίκα, δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ τα Γερμανικά που έχουμε μάθει στις σχολές μας, για αυτό και ίσως χρειαστεί να σχεδιάσετε τα δικά σας!

----------

patent61 (25-06-12), 

SeAfasia (26-09-14)

----------


## vampiris

Το πρόγραμμα έχει περάσει στην έκδοση 0.4, η οποία παρέχει περισσότερες  επιλογές και εκτυπώνει πιο "επαγγελματικά" σχέδια! Για παράδειγμα, έχουν  προστεθεί σύμβολα για να δείχνουν ότι ένα καλώδιο "συνεχίζει" στην  επόμενη σελίδα ή ότι "έρχεται" από την προηγούμενη σελίδα, όπως ακριβώς  στα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα. Επίσης, έχει προστεθεί η δυνατότητα να  βλέπουμε σε ποιες σελίδες βρίσκονται οι κύριες και οι βοηθητικές επαφές  ενός ηλεκτρονόμου! Μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τον χρωματισμό των καλωδίων, να  προσθέσουμε εικόνες (για παράδειγμα μια κάτοψη) και πολλά άλλα.

Το  δούλεψα αρκετά τελευταία, για να "βγάλω" ένα σχέδιο για το σπίτι ενός  φίλου. Τεχνολογία έξυπνου σπιτιού, με αρκετά ρελεδάκια, πολλές  επεκτάσεις και μονάδες. Αν εξαιρέσει κάποιος το γεγονός με την δυσκολία  στην δημιουργία των συμβόλων, που προσωπικά την έχω συνηθίσει, το  πρόγραμμα την κάνει την δουλειά του και με το παραπάνω. 

Εάν  είστε ηλεκτρολόγοι εγκαταστάτες και θέλετε να βγάζετε σχέδια, μην  διστάσετε να επενδύσετε χρόνο στην εκμάθηση του προγράμματος. Θα σας  λύσει τα χέρια! Η φωτογραφία που φαίνεται στο αρχικό μήνυμα, είναι μια  βλακεία, που απλώς "δείχνει" ορισμένες από τις δυνατότητες του  προγράμματος...

----------


## vampiris

Το πρόγραμμα πέρασε στην έκδοση 0.5 και σιγά-σιγά προχωράει σε μικρές αλλαγές που βελτιώνουν την ευχρηστία του. Εάν συνεχίσουν έτσι οι προγραμματιστές, σύντομα το πρόγραμμα θα ξεπεράσει το ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο και θα αποκτήσει επαγγελματικές δυνατότητες, για παράδειγμα με μια καλή βιβλιοθήκη συμβόλων, εκτυπώσεις κλεμμοσειρών, λίστες καλωδίων, κτλ..  

Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ για να βγάζω σχέδια για βιομηχανικούς πίνακες, για αυτό δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθώ όλες τις αλλαγές, αλλά μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε ορισμένες:  

1) Πρέπει να έχει γίνει αρκετή δουλειά με την βιβλιοθήκη συμβόλων. Έχουν προστεθεί αρκετά σύμβολα και φαίνεται να έχουν κατηγοριοποιηθεί με καλύτερο τρόπο στους διαφόρους φακέλους. Λέω πρέπει, γιατί όπως εξήγησα και πιο πάνω δεν το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά και όταν το κάνω, τότε χρησιμοποιώ κάποιες δικές μου βιβλιοθήκες.  

2) Προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα ελεύθερης σχεδίασης γραμμών, τετραγώνων - παραλληλογράμμων, ελλείψεων και πολυγώνων. Επίσης, έχει προστεθεί η δυνατότητα να επιλέγουμε τον τρόπο με τον οποίον θα εμφανίζεται κάθε μια από τις προαναφερθείσες επιλογές. Για παράδειγμα, όταν σχεδιάζουμε μια γραμμή, μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα εμφανίζεται. Σαν μια ενιαία γραμμή, σαν διακεκομμένη, κτλ.. Αυτό βοηθάει αρκετά όταν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι δύο επαφές συνδέονται με μια μηχανική μανδάλωση. Επίσης, μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα παραλληλόγραμμο και μέσα του να βάλουμε διάφορες κλέμμες (σημεία σύνδεσης). Με αυτόν τον απλό τρόπο μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα soft starter, inverter ή κάποια άλλη συσκευή. Το καλό είναι ότι μπορούμε ανά πάσα στιγμή να μεταβάλλουμε το μέγεθος της κάθε συσκευής. Αυτά που ανέφερα και άλλα τόσα, ήταν από δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να δημιουργηθούν στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις. Απαιτούνταν κόπος, χρόνος και αρκετά έτοιμα σύμβολα (π.χ έτοιμες γωνίες, ευθείες, κτλ.).  

3) Μετά την επιλογή συμβόλου και την τοποθέτησή του στο σχέδιο (drag and drop), δεν χρειάζεται να το ξαναεπιλέξουμε και να ξεκινήσουμε την διαδικασία από την αρχή. Το ίδιο σύμβολο παραμένει "γαντζωμένο" στον κέρσορα και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά και ξανά, μέχρι να πατήσουμε το escape. Πολύ χρήσιμο όταν χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα ίδια σύμβολα ξανά και ξανά. Για παράδειγμα σε κάποιο σχέδιο μιας ΥΔΕ, μπορεί να θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον σύμβολο μιας μικροαυτόματης ασφάλειας 5, 10 ή 15 φορές. Αντί να επιλέγουμε συνεχώς το σύμβολο και να το τοποθετούμε στο σχέδιο ή να κάνουμε copy-paste, η νέα δυνατότητα μας λύνει τα χέρια. 

 4) Όταν τοποθετούμε ένα σύμβολο στην περιοχή σχεδίασης, τα σημεία σύνδεσής του φωτίζονται με κάποιες μπλε γραμμές. Με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορούμε να βρούμε εύκολα το σημείο τοποθέτησης ενός συμβόλου. Για παράδειγμα μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε εύκολα μια ασφάλεια κάτω από έναν διακόπτη φορτίου, όσο μεγάλη και εάν είναι η περιοχή σχεδίασης (στήλες και γραμμές).  

5) Κάθε φορά που πατάμε πάνω σε κάποιο σύμβολο, ανοίγει δίπλα ξεχωριστό παράθυρο/καρτέλα για να συμπληρώσουμε τα διάφορα στοιχεία του, για παράδειγμα την ονομασία του, τον κατασκευαστή, τον κωδικό του και διάφορα άλλα. Αυτήν την καρτέλα μπορούμε να την κάνουμε εξαγωγή, να την ανοίξουμε και να την επεξεργαστούμε με κάποιο πρόγραμμα excel.   

6) Τέλος, υπάρχει μια επιλογή με την ονομασία "Automatic creation of conductor(s)". Όταν την επιλέξουμε και σχεδιάζουμε κάποιο πολυγραμμικό σχέδιο, μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα αυτόματης σύνδεσης των διαφόρων συμβόλων. Για παράδειγμα, με ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή, τοποθετούμε τις επαφές ενός τριπολικού ρελέ κάτω από ένα τριπολικό θερμομαγνητικό διακόπτη. Αυτομάτως θα δημιουργηθούν οι αγωγοί που συνδέουν τα δύο σύμβολα, εφόσον έχουν τις ίδιες διαστάσεις. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, θα έπρεπε να συνδέσουμε τα δύο σύμβολα με χειροκίνητο τρόπο, ένα-ένα κάθε φορά.

----------

vasilllis (14-05-15)

----------


## tzem

καλησπέρα.
Μήπως υπάρχει καποιο βιντεάκι για σχεδιασμό κάτοψης σπιτιού?

----------


## vampiris

Όχι, φίλε, δεν υπάρχει βίντεο, αλλά και ούτε πιστεύω ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα ενδείκνυται για δημιουργία κατόψεων. Είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω μια κάτοψη με την έκδοση 0.4, αλλά αντιμετώπισα πολλά προβλήματα κατά των σχεδιασμό. Κάποια προβλήματα μπορείς να βρεις στο ποστ #3 και πιο συγκεκριμένα σε όσα αναφέρω στο 2. Ακόμη και η πιο μικρή αλλαγή στην κάτοψη, π.χ μήκος δωματίου ή μια προσθήκη, δημιουργεί τεράστια προβλήματα. Παρ' όλα αυτά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με την έκδοση 0.5 και οι αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει μπορεί να βοηθήσουν, αν και θα χρειαστεί να ετοιμάσεις δικά σου σύμβολα για τις πόρτες, τα παράθυρα και λοιπά. Τα υπόλοιπα σύμβολα, πρίζες, πλυντήρια, φωτιστικά σημεία, ηλεκτρικός πίνακας κλπ, τα διαθέτει το πρόγραμμα στις βιβλιοθήκες του.

Το πρόγραμμα, πάντως, διαθέτει τρόπο για εισαγωγή εικόνων. Εάν βρεις την κάτοψη και την εισάγεις ως εικόνα, ίσως τα πράγματα να γίνουν ευκολότερα!

Τέλος να πω ότι βγήκε μια νέα έκδοση. Θα την δοκιμάσω και θα γράψω μερικά πράγματα για τις αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει.

----------


## vampiris

Το πρόγραμμα τρέχει στην σταθερή έκδοση 0.5, στην οποία έχουν διορθωθεί  όλα τα bugs και έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι αλλαγές. Κάτι που πρέπει να έχουν  στο μυαλό τους όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με το πρόγραμμα ή σκοπεύουν να  ασχοληθούν, είναι ο τρόπος με το οποίον ονομάζεται η κάθε έκδοση του  προγράμματος. Όταν βγαίνει μια νέα έκδοση με νέα χαρακτηριστικά, έχει  την μορφή δοκιμαστικής έκδοσης και φέρει το γράμμα b στο τέλος, π.χ.  0.5-b. Όταν διορθωθούν τα περισσότερα bugs και το πρόγραμμα έρθει σε ένα  καλό επίπεδο, τότε το πρόγραμμα μετονομάζεται σε 0.5-rc1. Η τελική  έκδοση φέρει μόνο τους αριθμούς, χωρίς γράμματα.

Το πιο σημαντικό  είναι η ανακοίνωση των παιδιών που ασχολούνται με τον προγραμματισμό,  στην οποία μας ενημερώνουν ότι στην έκδοση 0.6 θα προσθέσουν την  εκτύπωση κλεμμοσειρών και καλωδίων. Έτσι το πρόγραμμα θα περάσει σε  (σχεδόν) "επαγγελματικό" επίπεδο!

Τέλος, επειδή πρόσεξα τις  αλλαγές στην αρχική ιστοσελίδα, θα ήθελα να επιστήσω την προσοχή σας σε  ένα επιπρόσθετο πρόγραμμα, το οποίο μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από την  ιστοσελίδα του Qelectrotech και ονομάζεται "DXF converter". Αυτό το  πρόγραμμα δεν χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση και η δουλειά του είναι να  μετατρέπει αρχεία DXF σε αρχεία που μπορεί να διαβάσει το Qelectrotech.  Δυστυχώς δεν έχω την δυνατότητα και τον χρόνο να περιγράψω αυτή την  στιγμή την σπουδαιότητα αυτού του προγράμματος, όμως είμαι σίγουρος ότι  όσοι έχετε εμπειρία από ηλεκτρολογικά σχέδια βιομηχανικών πινάκων  (δημιουργία ή "διάβασμα"), θα κατανοείτε την αξία του.

----------

vasilllis (13-12-15)

----------

